# "Prairie Lands"...  job done



## Mark Evans

Tank: 120 x 45 x 45 optiwhite from aquariums ltd
Lighting: Arcadia 4 x 54wt5 (running 2 x 54t5)
Filter: Aquadistri 1500LPH
Co2: pressurised via in line diffuser (2 hours before lights on- 2 hours before lights off)
Ferts: EI via spoon (dry)
Substrate: Columbo flora base x 5 10L
Plants: Aquafleur: e acicularis, lilaeospis; crypt species, and tenellus.

It was about this time last year, I did this layout but was unsuccessful. Many factors ruined the layout, bad water quality (not sure why) bad plant positioning. 

This time around, and year on, i've learned enough to maybe make a success this time. It'll be high tech, but not as high tech as I'm used to. lower light etc etc....

so the following image is from today, as not a great deal different to the one i posted a year ago. Pretty easy to recreate.






Plants shall be real easy, tennelus, acicularis and HC maybe...big maybe. Crypts (brown varieties and sparse!)


----------



## YzemaN

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Nice and classic stone placement. Maybe tilt the rightmost stone a bit more or the middle one a little less? I say forget the HC and stick with the tennelus as carpet. Amano would love you for that


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> I say forget the HC and stick with the tennelus as carpet. Amano would love you for that



me to. 

dead simple, tenellus and grass.



			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> Maybe tilt the rightmost stone a bit more



I see it to mate   thanks man.

this shows the texture of the stone a bit more.





click it and it shall go big


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

subscribed


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> subscribed



cheers mate.   

After a few discussions with James, throwing ideas around, i've decide on grass, tenellus and crypts. not may crypts, but enough to maybe represent weeds. green ones with the odd brown thrown in


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Nice! I'll be watching with interest!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Nice! I'll be watching with interest!
> Nice! I'll be watching with interest!



cheers Bob. I'm itching to plant


----------



## altaaffe

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Looking forward to it Mark, you're starting to make that bug itch me again too.... _now where did I put that fire extinguisher ?_


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

At last another saintly er sorry Mark evans journal to read,it's gonna look brill I'm sure,
Regards John.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it Mark, you're starting to make that bug itch me again too.... now where did I put that fire extinguisher ?



you cant beat a change mate.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> At last another saintly er sorry Mark evans journal to read,



 my journals seem a a bit boring these days. going over old ground and what not.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

some plants arrived today!  8) oooo, the excitement eh?


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

 Love it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

cheers Bud. i've got some parvula and some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. Just waiting for tenellus, aciularis and crypts.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Where did you get parvula from Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Where did you get parvula from Mark?



from the parvula shop, parvulston, PA1 2RV   ...AKA Pets @ Home


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

here's one or 2 pots to start with.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

the boredom's killing me. 

i've made a start.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

I know what you mean Mark, thats how i felt when i wanted to plant my first tank. Can't wait to see more plants.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see more plants.



me to   I'm just filling with water, then I'll empty it when the others arrive. It's a simple layout, so I don't mind doing it this way.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

24 hours on and my plants look lonely   

at least I could run the filters and check everything works OK. Could reason to clean some of the floating crap to. 





fingers crossed, this should be fully planted tomorrow night.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

nice preview Mark   

Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## samc

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

looking good mark. i am thinking about going over old ground myself. this is the only real way to see how much i have learnt


----------



## oliverar

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Yes, that is the best way to get better at anything, if something doesn't work try again!!! (I really do sound old!!) I love the rock's, and also the pictures, they are really effective with the contrast between the substrate and the rock's, I am looking forward to the plant's!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

cheers guys. 

I'm loving the new substrate and it's abilities


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

From the front, the depth isn't really apparent, or not so until it's fully planted and grown in. 

Here's how deep it is from the side view.


----------



## oliverar

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

It will be amazing! Sorry if you have already said, but what substrate is it?


----------



## Spang

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Looking good.

Jealous of your photography as always!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

looking good Mark, loving the substrate and its sloping!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> It will be amazing! Sorry if you have already said, but what substrate is it?



pm'd mate   



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> Looking good.



cheers spang   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> loving the substrate and its sloping!



cheers mate. It stays put to!...for now at least.

I've added the plants for phase 2.

tenellusand crypts! you can see, this is really simple.





acicularis next.


----------



## altaaffe

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

Wow - as you say, you don't really get a perspective of how deep the slope is until you see that end shot.  Looking good though, and I hate waiting for plants too.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> oliverar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be amazing! Sorry if you have already said, but what substrate is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm'd mate
Click to expand...



me too please


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> me too please



it's a secret   



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Wow - as you say, you don't really get a perspective of how deep the slope is until you see that end shot. Looking good though, and I hate waiting for plants too.



thanks mate. 

2 days in and the waters gin clear, as they say


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

looking good Mark  will be intresting to see the progress on the plants in the next few weeks.


----------



## chrisfraser05

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*

that looks stunning so far 

PM on its way about the substrate as I have a question


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> that looks stunning so far
> 
> PM on its way about the substrate as I have a question



cheers chris.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> will be intresting to see the progress on the plants in the next few weeks.



probably the same as what it is now   I do have runners though from lilaeopsis. I'm going to 'flatten' it tomorrow


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...before lights on.*

here's a boring shot of the transition from blue to green, prior to lights on.





now this has occurred like this because, I reckon, i've changed the solution for clean water, then added it to a co2 rich tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...before lights on.*

and to the colour it should be at lights on. 





The diffusers doing a grand job. Every thing's saturated


----------



## chrisfraser05

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...before lights on.*

This is one sweet tank 

Be very interesting to see how things progress, giving me some great ideas for when I sort mine.

Cheers for the info on the substrate, might have to try some on a future tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...before lights on.*

cheers Chris.

initially i was unsure about the whole thing, plants mainly, but now it's settling down and water has cleared I'm happy.

 I can see how it'll look in the future. After deciding it was going to be mainly plants of a 'low' growing nature, i'm also happy I went along with _that _plan, instead of the usual... 'add stems'  scenario. 

 I'm finding some really great angles for photography too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...before lights on.*

A week in, and things look OK.

 The tenellus, which is different to what I'm used to is doing great guns. It's the vitro cup type and looks different to the normal potted variety. I must admit I was nervous with trying something new, but all is good with runners springing out all over the place.

Fingers crossed for the next 4 months.


----------



## chump54

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

I love it when the tenellus is running, excitement in slow motion 

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> excitement in slow motion



i do miss the excitement of a real high tech set up, but I don't miss the work that goes into one of these set ups. I'm really nagging the wife to let me have the 60cm set up, but that just isn't working.   

time for a new wife?..... :silent:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

here's the obligatory shot of runners 

the power head blew some of the substrate revealing the runners


----------



## samc

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

looking clean mark  looking foward to seeing it grown in!

do we get a FTS yet?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> do we get a FTS yet?



 maybe closer to the end   but then i always cave in with _not_ posting


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

yummie. looking at your photo one thing i want to do. buy some soil and plant to redo my tank. looks really nice already.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> yummie. looking at your photo one thing i want to do. buy some soil and plant to redo my tank. looks really nice already.



cheers viktor.   

The one thing that I'm impressed with is the substrate. This is now the 3rd tank with the same soil, and it's like it's brand new. No break down or clouding   The new bag that i added, went in first, not last.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

just emptying the tank to add the acicularis.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...runners*

All done! 8 pots of acicularis, split and planted. 

The impression it gives is quite something, softening the whole look. Just need some time for it to get long.  8)


----------



## samc

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...Acicularis added*

ahh acicularis. my fav all time plant  

it looks great used as the only background plant.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...Acicularis added*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> it looks great used as the only background plant.



Thats what i've done mate   

partly covering the back left corner, up to the left stone and from the back right corner right over to the middle stone. I've left a gap or 'empty space' between the left and middle stone.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...Acicularis added*

For those may be interested, (Samc   )

here's the comparison shot.

with a slight change in the right stone, hopefully the stones should 'soften' in look once everything has grown in and around them.





the fore/midground has grown in a bit, so it's not looking how it was from being planted.





With a slightly different regime to normal, and at 2 weeks old, this again is spotless, but with good strong growth.

thanks for looking


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank*

As a keen photographer, I always try to look for different angles and try and utilise my lenses.

Another benefit, is having full time back-lighting to call on at any time. It means I don't have to get the flash out all the time. 

Anyway, I'm searching for some good angles for the final tank shots, and what works well is getting real close to the floor and shooting upwards. 





The next thing on the 'list' is what fish i put in their. A single shoal of...? not sure as yet.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...The return*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> (...) tenellusand crypts! you can see, this is really simple. (...) acicularis next.


Are you sure Mate? Your FG looks like Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis to me. So it made me suspicios over the Tenellus thing, and I came over this image, which - if I can read right - says you have Lilaeopsis...    



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

if you go back keymaker, you'll see that i've planted in stages. 

liliaeopsis, then I said tenelus and crypts, then later still, acicularis. The comment about being simple, is just that. A simple layout. 

lilaeopsis,
tenellus
crypts
and grass


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

The tenellus is to the righ and left foreground keymaker. It's a different form to normal


----------



## keymaker

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

Ahhh, get it Mate   . Thx for clarifying.  :idea:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

It might well be the previos images not showing it too well.

this may show better. 





it's _way_ shorter than the normal stuff i've grown, and is settling in slowly.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

There's much to report. 

firstly, there wont be any images from anytime soon. my PC has gone down big time. i've also lost about 20% of my recent images    (including george's) 

I can only report via words now, so my journal should get even more boring   

i've added 3 ottos and 4 SAE's all of which are doing a great job of scoureing the whole tank. 

Growth is excellent, and i reckon in no time at all, i should see the whole substrate covered/carpeted.

What i've found most impressive is the 'lower' light and ferts approach. co2 still high.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

Hi Mark
Nice set up,where did you get the tenellus from?
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> ,where did you get the tenellus from?



due to forum rules, and being a sponsor of the site, i cant say names...but here's a clue   

begins in P...ends in X

it's the vitro cups and their excellent!


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

Thanks Mark
You got to laugh  
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

rules are rules, and i'll always abide by them..the best i can.
 
I wouldnt expect too much in the way of images for a good few weeks. I'm awaiting my new PC which is being built by cyberpower PC UK. 

i'm a bit gutted about the loss of recent works though. that'l teach me!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

The 'scape is looking good mate.  Very simple, which I like, but perhaps too simple for some tastes.  I do think that this will look so much better once the plants are fully mature, and soften the impact of the three stones. 

I also reckon it's one that can only be really truly be appreciated in person, due to it's size.  Perhaps an in-situ photo may help to convey the sense of scale?

Real shame about your PC going down.  It reminds me that I should be backing up my own stuff more regularly!

Keep up the good work, and I look forward to an update when you have a computer again.  You don't fancy a Mac then??!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

Cheers George.

yeah, i reckon it's abit too siple for most, but then were used to some clever sapes these days and i just want to go down the simple road for a bit... old school amano iwagumi.

The rocks are already softend by the grass and tenellus and were just 3 weeks in. given another 6 weeks and it should look pucker. you heard it here first....I will be entering IAPLC with this   

fish choice next!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You don't fancy a Mac then??!



 nah mate. all my software is PC. The spec of my new PC will make your eyes water. ive gone for RAW power for my video editing. everything in the pc is overclaockable too with interneal water cooling sytems installed.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...full tank shot*

Fish choice.

This is tough, thinking about the final images and all that. My problem is which background would look best, black or white. 

I can take good images of both, and the scape would work. It's the fish that would decide the final outcome. 

cardinals would work in both black and white. platinum tetras would work with black only, but look amazing.

harlequins would work with both and purple harlquins again, works with both but would suit the white background better.

This is tough!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

wet days are never good. I always ending up spending money.

i've bought 8 harlequins. looks like my minds made up. They need to colour up, but i reckon they'll look just fine when theres about 40 or so


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

wow.that took less than 2 hours   .


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

cheers Mark, well if this is IAPLC then let's go to the details  

From last year contest book in the first 100 tanks i counted only 21 tanks which used black or very dark colors 21%.
55 tank used white or very light background 55%
the rest used some blue or some other colors between the 2 ends.

From the top 27 counted 5 black background tanks, but there was not any in the top 10.   

Since you're the quality guy here the goal is the top 10 or the top 27 where you will have very hard time with black background.  

Go for the white.

Harlequins were in 4 tanks from the top 10. And they looked good with white background or a light one.
i am with you man!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Nelson, Viktor. cheers guys.

i've took some test shots with the white background and it looks way better than the black. much more natural. The grass type plants actually look like there part of nature, rather than confined to an aquarium. I'm happy so far.   

top 10 or 27 eh viktor?   top 800 will do. 

If i can maintain plant health as it is now, i should score well for this.  8) 

I spoke with my mate james and said i could invite people around to find algae, anyone who finds it wins Â£10!   ...i've just 'kiss of death' it


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Looks like its doing really well Mark good work,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

cheers john   

i've had a slight chamge of mind on the fish front....i've seen a really unusual fish would look insane in this tank


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> cheers john
> 
> i've had a slight chamge of mind on the fish front....i've seen a really unusual fish would look insane in this tank


A shoal of balloon rams?!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> A shoal of balloon rams?!



your telapathic mate i'm sure   

my 'cool' idea is no more. I was thinking of red tail sharks, but they butcher each other acording to good sources.


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Now there are Many fish I think would look awesome in here. 
Wood/Bagrid Cats
Armored Tetra
Glass Gobies
Glass Fish
the list goes on, but whatever you have chosen ultimately will suit your asthetics.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

cheers gill, i'll check those out   

so!... no computer, no decent monitor to work with, no spull chick....erm spell check 

i'm a tad lost! i've secretly stuck a couple of images on the wifes (really poor) laptop. I've took them in the lowest image quality my camera could give (for space) and uplaoded straight to photobucket. 

hopefully, they'll give a sense of whats happening at the moment


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Hi Mark,out of interest and i have looked back through the journal,what type of substrate is it ?,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> what type of substrate is it ?,



Hi John!   well, i've got to abide by the forum rules mate so i'll text you matey   

I can say though, it's one of the best ones i've usd for many reasons! no clouding, less ammonia release, it dont break down even after 3 scapes, holds it's shape brilliantly (sloped) and is way cheaper than the 'leading' brands.

My dosing regime is different in this tank. A lot less in the way of ferts, and lights seems to be doin ood. co2 remains high though. ferts matches the light output.

If anyone wants to come around for an evening, their more than welcome!


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to come around for an evening, their more than welcome!



On my way now!  Would love to see it in the flesh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> On my way now!  Would love to see it in the flesh



white with 1or 2 sugars?   

anytime mate. maybe 3 or 4 weeks and it should look full, so maybe then? bit of a saturday ukaps meet.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> what type of substrate is it ?,


i'd say colombo florabase.just got 40kg myself  .


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> white with 1or 2 sugars?


no milk or sugar in my beer thanks   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> no milk or sugar in my beer thanks  .



 K mate, your on. 

I've got john coming around tomorrow, and Andy coming on another day, let me know nelson


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

eeeww! just looked at my last image on another computer!   A tad contrasty  

boy am i lost without my own comp


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no milk or sugar in my beer thanks  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K mate, your on.
> 
> I've got john coming around tomorrow, and Andy coming on another day, let me know nelson
Click to expand...

lol,i won't come and hassle you   .was only joking   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> lol,i won't come and hassle you  .was only joking  .



i'm not! get yourself around!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

I'm still in fish mode at the moment. Still unsure what to have as a final choice. 

I am begining to like these harlequins though.

do they suit?


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

great fish.they look good against the rocks and plants.not sure how they'll look with a light background.


----------



## Luketendo

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Yeah I think Harlequins are a good choice, I've got some, nice active fish and have the nice red colour!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Lovely photos Mark  
Can't wait to see the full image with the overall impression


----------



## Vito

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Those fish look awsome, if Im not mistaken looks like a hengeli rasbora has slipped into your batch of harlequins and they are the nuts, I had around 30 and look stunning.


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

I reckon I can see one too - they are nice


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

how many Harliquins are in there?

bet they look stuuning full tank!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> if Im not mistaken looks like a hengeli rasbora has slipped into your batch of harlequins and they are the nuts



ahhh, cheers mate. I thought there were some different fish in the tank.   i'm going to look for more of these. Such a lovely blue in their colouring. 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> they are nice



yep.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> how many Harliquins are in there?



just 6 mate. i'll 'expand' slowly   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Lovely photos Mark
> Can't wait to see the full image with the overall impression



cheers my friend.



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> Yeah I think Harlequins are a good choice, I've got some, nice active fish and have the nice red colour!





			
				nelson said:
			
		

> great fish.they look good against the rocks and plants.not sure how they'll look with a light background.



cheers guys. I'll have fun finding out if they work against the blue   

Now, i just need to get myself off my new PC   

currently playing battlefield 2,  on radeon 5970 2gb!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now i'm up and running again, i'll be taking some 'proper shots' soon.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> currently playing battlefield 2,  on radeon 5970 2gb!!!!!!!!!!!!!



this is must be the truth why you are using a pc and not a mac   

Cheers
Juri


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> this is must be the truth why you are using a pc and not a mac



gaming on a mac?   

i've done some more serious stuff on the new comp, and my editing times for video has reduced by about 90%. stuff that'd take 3 mins is done in 3 seconds.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> currently playing battlefield 2, on radeon 5970 2gb!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Too bad you're on PC, i would be happy to beat you at least there on XBLive   just kidding.

I do use an i7 8gig mem pc to work. the difference editing video files is amazing compare to my other machines.
especially with edius  

looking forward to the new stuffs mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> I do use an i7 8gig mem pc to work. the difference editing video files is amazing compare to my other machines.
> especially with edius



true mate. which one do you use?

i've got the i7 950 @ 3ghz. I'll over clock it soon, especially with water cooling installed.





The rig itself is massive, and has 5 fans. 2 on top 1 on the front and side and an exhaust at the rear.





A pretty tidy job in all.









Now to do some work with it.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...choosing fish!*

Nice rig mate  ... just go do some work .. I hate you ..


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Nice rig mate  ... just go do some work .. I hate you ..



i'm on it.    

here's an update pic. 





i'm getting a bit of diatoms on the stones, so i'm upping the w/c's for a week or 2


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> true mate. which one do you use?



wow you have a beast  
i simply use a dell studio xps to do the job. do not know about the speed of it. bought a few months ago. no wc cooling etc. this is a privilege of the custom build stuff.  but for an old guy like me this is enough.


----------



## chump54

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*

thats a great machine... like the water cooling. with 5(!) fans is that more or less noisy than your filter?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> with 5(!) fans is that more or less noisy than your filter?



it's much less noisy than my old PC. I was thinking it may be noisy, but it really isn't.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> wow you have a beast



that's what my wife said, when i first met her...i then realised, she meant 'a beast of an attitude'


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*

here's my hungry nose sae's


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*

Hi Mark,i think the harlequins will suit your setup very nicely,how many are you thinking of adding ?,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,i think the harlequins will suit your setup very nicely,how many are you thinking of adding ?,



I'm not really sure john. Maybe 40 or 50? I dont want it to be look too overcrowded.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*

50 is a good number.  I had 60 in my 120cm Harlequins' Haven and it was just right.

Your new toy is certainly a beast.  Ugly, yet very powerful.  Enjoy!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,i think the harlequins will suit your setup very nicely,how many are you thinking of adding ?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure john. Maybe 40 or 50? I dont want it to be look too overcrowded.
Click to expand...


50 will look awesome mate   .


----------



## chump54

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Ugly, yet very powerful.


like me, moo ha ha ha


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*

Oh Sh**e I showed this to the other half (big gamer/PC geek) is now explaining to me how actually if you go intel you should buy a G-force graphics card. Luckily I managed to shut him up by scrolling down to the case pic as it is pretty much identical to his   

Tank looks good Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> George Farmer wrote:
> Ugly, yet very powerful.
> like me, moo ha ha ha



 it is industrial looking. However, on researching for cases for optimal air flow, this was the mother of them all. Plus, with the ATI radeon 5970 being 13 inches long, this is one of the few cases that can accommodate it.

Here's a pic of the tank. Not full tank, due to being careful with IAPLC rules and stuff.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> is now explaining to me how actually if you go intel you should buy a G-force graphics card.



NVidia fanboy eh?   i was once one of those, until i discovered their way behind ATI at the moment. Especially with this card being the current fastest card on the planet....by a mile.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...@ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> chump54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer wrote:
> Ugly, yet very powerful.
> like me, moo ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is industrial looking. However, on researching for cases for optimal air flow, this was the mother of them all. Plus, with the ATI radeon 5970 being 13 inches long, this is one of the few cases that can accommodate it.
> 
> Here's a pic of the tank. Not full tank, due to being careful with IAPLC rules and stuff.
Click to expand...


Looks very good and clean plants too   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Cheers john. I will confess to a 'toothbrush' clean on the stones...George farmer style


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

That stray rasbora doesn't look like a Hengeli to me.  Looks like an Espei.  Like mine 

Hengeli have far less orange on them.  Much more like a glolight:




Looking good though matey.  I'll have to give the pushbike a run out sometimes   now I'm into the hobby again

AC


----------



## Garuf

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

I wonder how long it'd take, leeds to lincoln... I did 12 miles the other day, damn near killed me, I think I chose the worst condition roads in yorkshire!

Looks great, Mark. Looking forward to the unveiling.


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Bout 30 minutes from my side of Lincoln to Newark 

Cycle track for a lot of the way too.

AC


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

and you could stop at the Bottle and Glass @ Harby for a pint!


looking good Mark!


----------



## GreenNeedle

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

You drivers moan about petrol prices and go the longest routes. lol

Is that place still open?

I'd be going straight down the hill then Newark Road all the way.

AC


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

yeah the Bottle and Glass is still open (with Michelin star chef!)

anyways lets not take over Marks thread with talk of beer, lol.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

we need to hook up sometime. bashing buttons on forums is fun, but you cant beat a good old chat! 

here's a snippet of the tank in video format. A few issues with white balance, but hey-ho



The rocks are 'softened' a little now. 3 or 4 months, and all should be done.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Nice video mate.  More harlequins and it will look superb.

Any particular reason for the SAEs?  Not for algae issues, surely!?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

I've just added 13 more, and I'm chuffed with the way they look.    

George, I've added sae's because i find them much more efficient in rooting around the grasses and stuff than shrimp. plus their full of character.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

forgot to say, i also changed one of tubes for a JBL 9000K tube...cracking tube indeed.

These fish are great. I'll try and capture them better, when they settle in a bit.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

for the 'speedy' connections amongst us, here's a vid of the extra harlys. Now there is definitely some different sorts in their.



Their still skittish, but I'm excited that they'll play ball when it comes to images and videos


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

I'm using the 9 k tubes (2) at the moment, Mark and am well impressed with the natural look.


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

They Look Great


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I'm using the 9 k tubes (2) at the moment, Mark and am well impressed with the natural look.



cheers Ian.   Out of my last 5 tanks or so, this is the one I'm most pleased with.

The JBL tubes are really impressive it has to be said.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> They Look Great



cheers Gill. George did say to me a while ago, once there's a few more, they'll shoal better...he's bang on the money! 

I think i'll need to take out the odd fish which looks so different to the others...There's one thats bright orange  :?


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Hi Mark,i just looked at your vimeo and noticed how much flow you have going on in there,i know its good to have good flow and i have my filter up quite high and the plants are swaying nicely,but your plants are really flowing around,do find you get better plant growth at this high flow rate ?,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> ,i know its good to have good flow and i have my filter up quite high and the plants are swaying nicely,but your plants are really flowing around,do find you get better plant growth at this high flow rate ?,



I'm not sure if they grow better than in low flow, as I've never really had a low flow tank. I always aim to have the plants in the bottom right corner of the tank (directly underneath the inlet) to 'sway' this way i know, i have flow and more importantly, co2 enriched water in the hardest to reach place. 

of course this is a low carpet effect tank and flow gets around with ease, but i think it eliminates dead spots to. There's no part of the tank that doesn't have plants swaying   

In realty, the effect is pleasant, rather than a torrent.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i know its good to have good flow and i have my filter up quite high and the plants are swaying nicely,but your plants are really flowing around,do find you get better plant growth at this high flow rate ?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they grow better than in low flow, as I've never really had a low flow tank. I always aim to have the plants in the bottom right corner of the tank (directly underneath the inlet) to 'sway' this way i know, i have flow and more importantly, co2 enriched water in the hardest to reach place.
> 
> of course this is a low carpet effect tank and flow gets around with ease, but i think it eliminates dead spots to. There's no part of the tank that doesn't have plants swaying
> 
> In realty, the effect is pleasant, rather than a torrent.
Click to expand...


Right cheers mate,does make sense when you think about it   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

i've just looked through the last few posts, and the videos are placed randomly.

here's a list of recent, random updates.





http://vimeo.com/15705867



signing off for a while


----------



## chump54

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

great vids Mark, love the flow.

Chris


----------



## flygja

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

I just realised that your main rock bears a striking resemblance to an illustrated rock used in Amano's Intro to Iwagumi article.

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/introduction.html

Look below under Iwagumi Layout Procedure


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

It is similar mate   

i wish i could do other things the same as Amano   

Cheers chumps


----------



## flygja

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Don't sell yourself short, you're pretty much almost there. Don't forget that he has virtually unlimited resources and an army of staff to help him maintain the tanks he creates. We have to make do whatever hardscape, plants and equipment that we have. And our own two hands.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Don't sell yourself short, you're pretty much almost there



nice to say, but i don't reckon I'm anywhere near. Many more years of practise needed.   

Now the fish are colouring up, this pic should show the 3 varieties of the 'same' fish according to MA   

could someone tell me what they are?


----------



## Vito

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

I would say the bright fella on the left side of the three halerqunins is definetly a hengeli, well thats what mine were labled as and mine look exacly like your one. still looks stunning alongside the others, I might mix in a few harlequins with mine . awsome shots and vids!!!!!!


----------



## YzemaN

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Now the fish are colouring up, this pic should show the 3 varieties of the 'same' fish according to MA
> 
> could someone tell me what they are?



Hmm... I can only see two different Harlequins. Trigonostigma heteromorpha & espei. Have a look here:
http://fishbase.org/NomenClature/Scient ... ackstep=-2


EDIT: Oh, I forgot to add  The scape is coming together very nicely indeed! And I love the harlequins.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

cheers guys.



			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> I can only see two different Harlequins



there is 3 mate, i'm sure. the bright one, the normal looking harly, and the one with the blue line at the top.

i'll try and get individual shots.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Hi mate

There's three regular harlequin species

Trigonostigma heteromorpha
Trigonostigma hengeli
Trigonostigma espei


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

here's what i've got...

espei?






normal one...





and one with blue...which are my fave


----------



## Luketendo

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Yeah I'd say the first one is an espei and the other two are just Harlequins, probably some colour variations.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd say the first one is an espei and the other two are just Harlequins, probably some colour variations.



cheers mate.   

I need to keep my eyes open for these bad boys.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

Here's a vid of the fish. ignore the warmth/K rating. i added another light.

you can make out the pearling to.



cheers.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*

The fish look very nice in there Mark,their colour suits the setup very well,
cheers john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> The fish look very nice in there Mark,their colour suits the setup very well,
> cheers john.



cheers mate. 

So, the tanks not without problems. Here's a pic to show the diatoms! I'll just ride it out. maybe up water changes. Thankfully, it's just on the stones.





The nature aqurium book one is their to hold the hose pipe.  8)


----------



## chump54

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... diatoms.*

she's a beauty Mark 

thats a scary use of book 1... still if it did fall I'm sure it's the way it would have wanted to go 

C


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> [
> 
> So, the tanks not without problems. Here's a pic to show the diatoms! I'll just ride it out. maybe up water changes. Thankfully, it's just on the stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nature aqurium book one is their to hold the hose pipe.  8)



I really love this pic, you can almost see the flow of water in the tank if you know what i mean!  

I really must beg you to make the journey to derby one day with your camera kit once my lounge tank is grown in!   

Andy


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... partial full tank shot.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> [
> 
> So, the tanks not without problems. Here's a pic to show the diatoms! I'll just ride it out. maybe up water changes. Thankfully, it's just on the stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nature aqurium book one is their to hold the hose pipe.  8)



I really love this pic, you can almost see the flow of water in the tank if you know what i mean!  

I really must beg you to make the journey to derby one day when my lounge  tank is grown in!   

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... diatoms.*

love the pic, as Andy says you can just see that flow! The plants look super healthy. A couple of otos will soon sort the diatoms.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... diatoms.*

Great in-situ shots, Mark.  

If in doubt, get the scrubbing toothbrush out!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... diatoms.*

cheers guys.

Andy, just give me a shout! 

A bit of scrubbing!



stones are cleaner, and i thought I'd be a 'vision technician' too


----------



## samc

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... dirty scrubber!*

looking good mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... dirty scrubber!*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good mate



cheers mate  8)


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... diatoms.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> cheers guys.
> 
> Andy, just give me a shout!



u may regret that


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... dirty scrubber!*

I've started up a you tube channel to alongside my vimeo channel.

you tube seems to get a massive amount of hits compared to vimeo (sadly)



anyway, the videos can be viewed in any size, all the way up to 1080p


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... now on you tube*

well, you tube works!   

i've had more plays in 2 hours than i've had in 3 weeks on vimeo. at least some people are watching  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... now on you tube*

trim number 1.

I've hacked the foreground, to encourage new growth. After doing it, i quite like the low look. The thought of HC is crossing my mind at the minute   





diatoms are plaguing me at the moment, and are thoroughly doing my head in!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*

I don't believe that you didn't induce them to give you something to do. Not for a second. 
Looks great for a trim, don't do hc thought, go for hair grass, belem if you can get it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't believe that you didn't induce them to give you something to do. Not for a second



 

my own fault mate....increased the lighting last week, removed some of the white tape!.... WRONG! big mistake. I'm paying for it now. 

I should of listened to that mad little voice in my head.

Yeah, your right, HC would look silly. moss, sprinkled with hydracotle maybe? A rough look would look nice yet unruly...or chaotic


----------



## Garuf

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*

I don't think it's that Hc would look stupid more that it's just the wrong plant for this scape, it would work but I don't think it's the right choice. Moss would look great, especially if punctuated by hairgrass and hydorcotyle, I'm thinking like in those woodland pictures you took. 

Hahaha, I knew it, could resist a tinker. I'm surprised you've not invested in a par meter, something that takes the dark arts out of growing plants I thought would be well up your street?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that Hc would look stupid more that it's just the wrong plant for this scape



true. I will venture into the 'wild' look. so expect a few changes in this tank.

my initial thoughts of '12 weeks and it's done' have disappeared, and for the first time I'm actually thinking along the lines of several months for this to become what it _should_ be.

Thanks for the input Garuf


----------



## sanj

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



> I will venture into the 'wild' look. so expect a few changes in this tank.



Wild is my favourite kind of scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Wild is my favourite kind of scape.



cool!  8) 

So, lowering the light intensity has proven to be a good thing. The diatoms, have slowed dramaticly.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*

The wild prairie look would be just the job.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> wild prairie



great name!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*

I have a feeling I know what direction Mark is heading with this.

The question is, can Mark see it through to the end this time?!  Come on, Mark.  Don't let us down mate!   

I'm offering 5:1 odds that Mark strips this down before the 4 month point!

Seriously though mate, this has some great potential.  Once the plants (new and old) soften those strong stones more, and with an appropriate background, you're on to a winner...

Keep up the great work.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Don't let us down mate!



George, Nooooooooooo!!! You'll set the rebellious side of Bob off! It'll be stripped down by the weekend now


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let us down mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George, Nooooooooooo!!! You'll set the rebellious side of Bob off! It'll be stripped down by the weekend now
Click to expand...

I reckon he's siphoning the water and substrate as we speak!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



Come on Bob! Let it grow bro!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I reckon he's siphoning the water and substrate as we speak!





			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> You'll set the rebellious side of Bob off! It'll be stripped down by the weekend now



awww, guys! ye have little faith!   

6 weeks this weekend, surely thats 'tank finished'?    

 No?.....  what do you mean... NO! 

ooops, better put the water back in


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*

what with George and James, thinking I'll rip this down, it got me thinking about the 'final' shots. 

After many attempts with the black, i keep coming back to my blue sky theme. 

This shot represents what the final shots will look like. 

Hopefully, some of you may approve? 






let me know what you think fellow Uk hobbiests


----------



## NeilW

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

Liking that blue background a lot!  Is it the gradient one you used on your nano?  If not then give that a try too maybe?

The blue is complimentary to the orange of the fish so makes them stand out more.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Liking that blue background a lot!


 :text-+1:    .


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

Nice one Mark!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

I approve.  The blue gives a realistic sky-effect, with the planting representing grass very nicely.  

The fish almost look out of place with such an accurate interpretation of a land-based vista!


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

Shot is excellent, and blue really makes the harl's pop


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

Hi Mark,blue background for me too,i think it gives a more realistic and natural feel to the shot,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

OK, thanks guys for the input   

Blue has allways been my fave, so i'll stick with it.

Neil! this isnt graduated, but a normal bit of light blue card. A little more subtle. I'll try the grad one though.

Here's a short vid, with tank lights and the grad blue. best viewed @ 720p or 1080p if you can.

http://www.youtube.com/user/plantedbox?feature=mhum

cheers everyone. 

George, James...it's still up and running   you owe me money now!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

cheers Mark, your captures are great as always.  
I am thinking about that the green plants gets too blury and too light with this setup.
don't you think a bit darker green with this background you use would look better?
like on this image:

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo- ... ground.php

or here:

http://gzcreative.net/SETMeadow1.htm

no offense but a bit more contrast may would work better. i know it't not easy to play this out with the lights.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Here's a short vid, with tank lights and the grad blue. best viewed @ 720p or 1080p if you can.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/plantedbox?feature=mhum



wow the video already looks better


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

great links viktor.

Yes, i agree. I do tend to shoot with a lot of contrast, and recently, I've turned it down a little, because i thought it was too much. I'll turn up to number 10 again. 

I'm concerned for the videos, and take into consideration, other peoples monitors. I've watched my vids and pics on other peoples computers, and they all look different. 

aquatic plants are lighter than terrestrial though? I think plant choice leads to bright greens. I'll play about a bit viktor   

thanks man!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

I've been to MA @ cambridge today.

 I bought 5 more ottos, Top quality fish as it happens. All of their stock is top notch. 8)


----------



## Anubia

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... trim no.1*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> what with George and James, thinking I'll rip this down, it got me thinking about the 'final' shots.
> 
> After many attempts with the black, i keep coming back to my blue sky theme.
> 
> This shot represents what the final shots will look like.
> 
> Hopefully, some of you may approve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think fellow Uk hobbiests



That is one stunning shot.......agree with the pale blue background.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

Thanks Anubia!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... final tank shots...ideas*

My battle with diatoms, is just about over. The addition of ottos has helped a little, but the main change came about from lower light intensities.

the ottos, clinging to glass


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

I have noticed my algae disappear when I went from 6x24w to 2x24w and the plants just keep growing, high light is over rated  tank is looking good


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> high light is over rated



whilst this is true for many, I'm still a fan of it...when things stabilize.

so, nearly 8 weeks old..i think, or maybe 7 here's a full tanks shot. 

The Lilaeopsis brasiliensis is coming back very short...which is good.

The tenellus is also growing forwards mixing nicely with the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis . I may even leave the whole set up as it is. 

I think the key to the appearance will be the selective trimming. just trimming certain areas to create some 'highs' and 'lows' within the tank.

For once, i don't want to strip a tank down


----------



## NeilW

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

Bloody stunning.  Those rocks must be massive, I hadn't realised until this photograph as it now gives a sense of scale.  I may have missed it but what type of stone is that?  Lots of lovely detail to it.  Awesome.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

Looking very nice Mark,i would be chuffed to have that in my lounge,

regrads,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking very nice Mark,i would be chuffed to have that in my lounge,



cheers john, hopefully you'll see it in the next couple of months

Cheers Neil   



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Those rocks must be massive, I hadn't realised until this photograph as it now gives a sense of scale



there huge mate. a good 15KG each maybe (the 2 big ones) The stone is called 'coppice green granite' from CAD stone supplies. 13p per kilo   

What you cant see from the image is the acicularis. It's doing really good now, and is slowly growing upwards and hopefully should grow above the tenellus, to give another dimension to the tank. 

In time, I'll cut 'pathways' upto the crypts, so they can be seen to.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

The tank looks great mark and how much flow have you got in that tank?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

cheers mate.

I'm using a filter rated @ 1500lph and a korolia no3.

 you can see from the image, which way the flow goes and that the flow gets to every part of the tank. 

The drop checker is in the place least likely to receive co2 enriched water (directly underneath the filter outlet, at ground level.) , and still remains yellow.   

even with a lowish light, this tank pearls quite intensely of an evening.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

here's the filter.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... Diatoms...over!*

a clearer image. 8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

The final in-situ shot, for the 8 week update.

OCD lovers, will love this pic..untidy, unlevel, etc etc...must tap finger,123,123 ...  





i'm off to get some fish now


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

Lovin it Mark!

Personally i like to see some of the real shots, the unkept and unlevel type shots show us that its not perfect 24/7. Mine always gets a little attention just b4 a photo shoot.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

cheers Andy.

I'm still having doubts about the fish. Their nice, but they are all of different sizes and colours. I may just get rid of them and go to a decent MA, and by fish that all look the same.

I've seen some amazing golden gouramis today, they may look different to the norm  :idea:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

I do apologies for posting unnecessarily, but i can only talk 'fishy' on here. no one else listens   

I've purchased another 12 harlys, all the same colour! this has now made me decide 100% that any fish in the tank of an odd size or colour must go. The espei, actually looks amazing now, luminous almost, but he must go. 

stocking so far is about 25 harlys, 8 ottos and 4 SAE's 

thanks


----------



## misscaretaker

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

No apologies necessary; I know the feeling when you're really excited about something 'fishy' and al you get back is that look which says "I'm trying to look interested but what you're saying means absolutely nothing to me, now can I get back to watching the footy/x-factor/insert other tv program?"


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

were just left to our own devices eh  :?  partners just 'nod' a lot. 

An evening alone, I've taken a bit of time swapping tubes, to see what different tubes do for an image. quite interesting actually.

 I do this because I'm fanatical! and also unhappy with the colour of the current tubes.  :? ADA NAG green called for?...maybe. In the meantime...cheap will do.

Constantly on the look for a great looking image, I've tried to change the colour appearance of this photo. To try and achieve something that looks less 'green' and more 'real' On my monitor, i do think this looks 'film' like


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

That is a great image.  The colours and textures are sublime.

My only minor niggle is the top of the main stone looks a little washed out.  Too much dodging in PS?

This is the 'trouble' with good photography.  Any minor flaws stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## roge21

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

Stunning looking tank love it


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

Your tanks just keep getting better and five star photography as usual, just find it hard to comment on these other than keep saying amazing all the time haha great work Mark, have to see one of your creations in the flesh someday


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... @ 8 weeks*

cheers guys, it means a lot. Truly.

I've just swapped my osram 880 for a second JBL natur tube.   loving this light.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

I've decided to add a few crypts. crypt bullosa to be precise. 

This is kinda strange adding plants to a tank, something I'm not used to.

anyway, from the image, you can see I've put the around the stones. and hopefully in time, they'll bush out   





Feedback is always welcome


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

looks like a natural placing of the crypt in between the rock. I see you still have the rogue Harliquin! lol

What is the lighting now Mark, are you using 2x Natur bulbs? I have invested in another natur t5. They do look great, in a pair, even if they are 9000k. They look really fresh.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> What is the lighting now Mark, are you using 2x Natur bulbs?



yes mate. for 6 hours.


----------



## misscaretaker

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

Those Crypts really lift the whole scape IMO, a nice contrast to the 'grassy' leaves.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

Hi Mark
I haven't been around much, but catching up on things now - i love this scape and think the crypts are a great addition, just adds a bit more interest whilst not overcomplicating things.  Great photography as always too   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				misscaretaker said:
			
		

> Those Crypts really lift the whole scape IMO, a nice contrast to the 'grassy' leaves.



thanks jo   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Hi Mark
> I haven't been around much, but catching up on things now - i love this scape and think the crypts are a great addition, just adds a bit more interest whilst not overcomplicating things. Great photography as always too
> 
> Tony



well, hello stranger   i'm a man always trying to keep up with your good self. 

Here's the last image for this week.   





What i must add is, this crypt wont stay green. It's a browny red variety with undulated/bullated leaves, so should add a splash of colour.


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

I am intrigued to see how this turns out crypt could become a cool focal point.
Good work as always!

andyh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I am intrigued to see how this turns out crypt could become a cool focal point.



me to mate. I'm hoping they look a bit like weeds in a garden though, rather than something that distracts the eye


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

I must add, these are images taken with just tank lighting


----------



## NeilW

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

I don't know whether its the lighting, vibrant greens, blue sky or the 'weeds' you've added but its looking more 'english country garden' then sterile japanese modernism which is a nice touch.  Great work as always


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I don't know whether its the lighting, vibrant greens, blue sky or the 'weeds' you've added but its looking more 'english country garden' then sterile japanese modernism which is a nice touch. Great work as always



Neil, thanks man. most wont believe it, but this is the exact look i'm after. 

I've touched on this subject in the past, drawing inspiration from our very own gardens.

For me, crypts represent dandelions, and the grasses?...well the usual untidy grass in a garden or country side. 

This comment for me Neil, means a lot...i'm on the right track.  Thanks again mate


----------



## Toulouse

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

IS very clean and I like the blue sky behind the picture. Maybe a new style for Europe or UK with a more minimal appearance.


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

Agree with the garden statement, exactly what it reminds me of know with the addition of the crypts.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

Thanks guys   

This 'english garden' theme is good with me. A more naturel gadren, countryside view. 

I do think though, the background gives an 'outdoor' feel?


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> This 'english garden' theme is good with me. A more naturel gadren, countryside view.
> 
> I do think though, the background gives an 'outdoor' feel?



This May Sound Corny, but why not try a background of an Ivy clad wall/fence.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> This May Sound Corny, but why not try a background of an Ivy clad wall/fence.



I did once consider, (not this tank) to do something resembling a gate post in the country, or even a tyre track from a tractor.

There's a wood i go to, which has tyre tracks and plants growing around them. Kinda oliver knott style.

if i had a 'throw away' tank spare i'd do it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

I like the image that much, i added it to my google page


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This May Sound Corny, but why not try a background of an Ivy clad wall/fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did once consider, (not this tank) to do something resembling a gate post in the country, or even a tyre track from a tractor.
> 
> There's a wood i go to, which has tyre tracks and plants growing around them. Kinda oliver knott style.
> 
> if i had a 'throw away' tank spare i'd do it.
Click to expand...



I can see where you would go with a gate Post tank. Would be Very Atmospheric/Moody, depending on the lighting style you went for. Say for example, whitlle down a chunk of bogwood to resemble a gate post all Gnarled up by the wind and rain. Then Left to Go Green with Alage, Planted at the base with Mosses and Hairgrass and the rest of the scape would be similar to the current planting. With more Weedy looking Crypts.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> This 'english garden' theme is good with me. A more naturel gadren, countryside view.
> 
> I do think though, the background gives an 'outdoor' feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This May Sound Corny, but why not try a background of an Ivy clad wall/fence.
Click to expand...

I tried the garden fence on Without Foundation  I spent a good hour making and painting the damn thing and it looked silly


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more crypts!!!*

Now's the time to start trimming. I've wipped out the tenellus behind the left and middle stones, to create that little window of 'nothing' 

I've also been playiong around with the rear tank lighting.   

It's slowly coming together.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*

Th e weekend is here, and so for a weekly pic update. 

As i said yesterday, i trimmed the tenellus at the back of the stones. removed the stems i had growing.

Another thing i'm into is the background effects. (lighting etc) so the next pic reflects this enthusiasm   





i'm now able to see the originally planted crypts, which are doing great. The newly planted crypts are now showing new leaves and should add a splash of darker toned leaves, in about 8 weeks or so. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*

Coming along very nicely indeed mate.  Are you going to strip it down now?!    

One thing I have noticed is the difference in colours in the rocks.  Is this purely down to the lighting, or are they different?

The background is really nice, but I think I prefer the blue, as it really enhances the 'garden' effect.

Keep up the great work, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you going to strip it down now?!



not just yet mate   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> One thing I have noticed is the difference in colours in the rocks. Is this purely down to the lighting, or are they different?



I know  :? bugs me rotten. It's the same stone, it's just that the left one has totally different character and colour to the other 2. but On the back of that stone, it's the same as the other 2   

I must admit, in my efforts for knowledge on taking decent pics, i have to try so many variants of lighting, colour tone etc, that every pic so far is different to the last, but i dont mind that. It's the last image that'l count. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The background is really nice, but I think I prefer the blue, as it really enhances the 'garden' effect.



with ya on that mate. The blue is what the final set  of images will be taken with. 

cheers george


----------



## sanj

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*



> I know :? bugs me rotten. It's the same stone, it's just that the left one has totally different character and colour to the other 2. but On the back of that stone, it's the same as the other 2



Meh it happens, it happens in nature, dont get hung up on that, it looks great.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Meh it happens, it happens in nature, dont get hung up on that, it looks great.



cheers sanj. I'll try not to worry   

I thought it'd be a good idea to show you how high the lighting is over the tank. There's been much talk about lights and heights recently, and i believe many are banging too much light over their tanks, without sufficient co2 etc. 

One easy way to remedy this issue, is to raise the light. You'd be surprised at how effective T5 lights are even at a higher position.

here's mine @ about 50cm above the tank, still giving me good growth.





I think with layouts, with plant selections such as tenennlus, grasses and crypts, This is the way to go.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*

Looking pristine as usual Mark,very good pics as usual too,

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... more trimming! 9 week update.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking pristine as usual Mark,very good pics as usual too,



cheers john. I've had a 'cleaning session' today. Glass and things.

I'm also thinking of changing the fish. I'm really keen on getting some gold/platinum tetras.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

To go with the vid, here's showing the blue back lighting.


----------



## lil-lynx

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

Love it


----------



## misscaretaker

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

That looks fantastic! What more could I say!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*



			
				lil-lynx said:
			
		

> Love it



thanks you   



			
				misscaretaker said:
			
		

> That looks fantastic! What more could I say!



thanks you to   

well, the weekend is over, so stops the barrage of pics   

final image





For a couple more vids, just check my you tube page


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

that looks great with the blue background   .
i even love the pic with just the back light,and you can't see anything    .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

Cheers Nelson.   

I'm having a 'proper' background made, with a 'hotspot of white' where the gap is.

The same old thing, 'it's better in real life' is certainly a case for this tank. The background adds a real 3d dimension.



check the other vids to.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

yeah,see the vids   .

do you always peg the background to the tank or sometimes on the wall ?.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> do you always peg the background to the tank or sometimes on the wall ?.



i used to hang it on the wall, but by pegging it, you  create an angle which helps you eliminate that horrid line created by the light above the tank


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> but by pegging it, you  create an angle which helps you eliminate that horrid line created by the light above the tank


cheers   .

i won't tell anyone  :silent:   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

heres feeding the fish...



cheers


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

Cool video.  Love the background, and the 'scape is still looking fine indeed.

There's something about seeing fish go mad for food.  You can really feel the 'connection' I think, that they're dependent on us.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

cheers George. 

Now all the minor issues with diatoms are over, i can now sit back and just play the waiting game. 

soon be 3 months   a record awaits!   

I'm also close to setting up a 60cm tank, so possibly some kind of journal .... still speaking to the wife on this one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'blue'*

It's pretty tough not posting pics and stuff.   

Sunday saw the first real major trim. More of a 'shaping' exercise.

The tenellus got a real beating, trimming almost all of it. Hopefully, this should encourage shorter growth. I can now also see all of the crypts that were planted on day 1


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I can now also see all of the crypts that were planted on day 1



here's a bunch of crypts that were covered by the tenellus.

You can see the tenenllus has been cut the whole length of the tank.

the hose pipes there because of water change.






I've also cut the hair grass at the back. Deliberately, about 2 inches away from the glass. This should help add width when photographing...playing with reflections. 

it'l get trimmed more with time.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

After a trim, the tenellus has made a speedy recovery. Sending out nice new shiney leaves, it looks like this could be mainly a tenellus scape.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

Still looking in top shape Mark   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

Cheers john. The fish are going this weekend.  8) To be replaced with something else.

My, i must be aproaching a record by now?


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

have you decided what fish yet ?.
gourami's,tetra's.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> have you decided what fish yet ?.
> gourami's,tetra's.



I'm really not sure mate  :? ...i'm a bit baffled. I'm thinking platiunim tetras. Something light in colour.

here's a vid...what do you reckon would look good? 

http://www.youtube.com/user/plantedbox?feature=mhum


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

thats a tricky one   .i think fish choice can be quite personal thing,and trying to decide what fish will suit the tank.
you could ask ten people and get ten different suggestions.
it also depends on what the lfs has in stock   .

how about bog standard Black Phantom Tetra's,or threadfin rainbows.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

Hey Mark this is awesome! I've seen your vid on the backlight blue carboard thing. Gives a great dimension to the tank.

But this video also looks great.

Is this the average surface movement on your tank? Looks like a windy beach.   Can't believe the CO2 stays inside the tank.... Unless i know it's yours, since the tank looks amazing healthy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats a tricky one



tell me about it   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Is this the average surface movement on your tank?



No mate. The water level is low. Usually, it's quite calm.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Looks like a windy beach



It's intense, but not too bad for the fish. They get in and out of the flow when they want. When they get active and shoal, they love the flow.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... all things 'visible'*

Here's a comparison to show what a year of learning can do. 

My first attempt...FAIL!





my current attempt...PASS!...i think





I put this down to 'light' control.

The light in the second pic, is only at that height for the pic. It's about 50cm above the tank


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... light control. understand the power.*

is it new fish day   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... light control. understand the power.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> is it new fish day  .



no mate   I had to go to peterborough for my test so i can acquire my heritage skills card.

 By the time i was done, it was too late to go and buy some fish. Maybe tomorrow I'll go and look.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... light control. understand the power.*

For those who not overwhelmed with this journal    I've decided on a fish choice.

For some time, I've been thinking about gouramis, to go with the 'light' feeling of the tank. 

Maybe an unusual choice for a gumi, but I've decided and theres no going back now.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*

golden gourami's ?.

how many can you have in there.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> golden gourami's ?.



are you following me or something?   Yes mate. Thats what i've got my eye on. 

quite subtle, not overly coloured, but nice. I dont want too many, maybe 7 or 9 tops


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> are you following me or something?


stalking would be a better description   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> stalking would be a better description  .



certainly a good mind reader


----------



## flygja

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*

He's got that guy in his avatar on his side!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... decided on fish*

It's been chewing me up for a while now, but finally I've decided i want to rescape. After Christmas maybe. 

The tank is ready for pics right now, but I've got to get the fish, then take the pics. 

So in classic, 'saintly' style another 3 month wonder. Man, do gumis get boring or what?   

The next journal, may be very interesting indeed.....2 journals at the same time!   I may replace the 120cm with 2 x 60cm sided by side!   

tata for now


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*

From now on you will be known as, "short-term saintly" or "one minute Mark"!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> or "one minute Mark"!



that's what natt calls me     

yep the old saintly magic eh....cant keep nothing up for long term.

here's from yesterday and probably the last pic until AIPLC contest images etc...







thanks peeps


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*

cheers Mark, eyes on you, looking forward to the next one. you kept it so long   
i am sure the final shots will be amazing.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> the next one



the next 2 viktor   2 x 60's



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i am sure the final shots will be amazing.



fingers crossed mate   

Thanks to everyone who contributed


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*

2 x 60's?

Have you had a permission slip signed for that?    

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Have you had a permission slip signed for that?



my mummy...errr wife, says yes   

actually, i was going to correct what I'd wrote about a rescape.  A change of mind. The last couple of days have seen the tank take a really nice turn.

 Oddly enough when i stopped dosing 3 days ago.   

It'd be a real stupid thing for me to do. 3 months then rip it down?...crazy I'd say. 

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but for me, i just needed to create a 'proper' iwagumi, with no stems! 

This tank has taught me no end. with low plant mass (ish) getting the balance right was fun to say the least, but i did eventually work it out. Without no shadow of a doubt,with what I've learnt,  i'm massively confident for future tanks

Then....2 x 60's


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Then....2 x 60's



The plan for this is, 2 60cm tanks on the same stand. The luminaire will power both. It'll let me expand my portfolio to. 

having one tank for so long, stunts creativity 

A bit of 'selective trimming' and this should be good to go.





I hate the black by the way  8)


----------



## Arana

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*

Stunning Mark


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*

Lovely textures. Loving these different leave shapes.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"... coming to an end*



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Stunning Mark



Thanks mark   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Lovely textures. Loving these different leave shapes.



now I've decided to go the whole hog, I'll work on emphasizing the 'textures' trimming is key, to cut away bits to add 'flat' areas and more dense patches for depth. 

I know it's looking OK, because the wife actually commented on it saying how nice it looks...very strange indeed


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*

I've held a BOC account now for about 4 years, but its not until today i thought I'd save some money on CO2  

it dwarfs my Fe cylinder


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*

Mark,can you tell me how tall that cylinder is and how much it costs.is there a rental charge  .
cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> Mark,can you tell me how tall that cylinder is and how much it costs.is there a rental charge  .



I'm not sure of the precise weight, neither was the guy @ BOC, but roughly i think it's about 9-11kg.easily 4 FE's

It's 60cm tall 

it's cost me Â£23 initial charge and Â£6.00 per month rental. To refill it'll cost Â£11.00

I've got it as a vapour instead of liquid. I wasn't too sure if it was right as FE's are liquid. It works perfectly fine though. 

I think pressure is different with liquid and vapour. The result is the same.

hopefully, i shouldn't have to hunt for FE's from now on. I've got one as a spare when this gets swapped


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*

cheers   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*

Just a quicky.

The tenellus has taken over now, which i'm happy about.

This weekend will see a trim to produce (hopefully) some more depth. I'm going to cut a 'line' into the tenellus at the front pain of glass.It wont be straight, but rather follow a imaginary line in front of the stones.

I'm not sure it'll work but I'll try. 

I'm so glad i didn't rip this down.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  from fe's to big cylinder*

As promised, a trim.

I went and cut the foreground how i said, but it didn't look right. Instead, I've flattened it. I was amazed at how much lilaeopsis there was. 

before...





and after...





There's still a huge way to go. The right side is desperate for some 'shape'


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

Looks pretty awesome to me Mark, all you need to do now is move it to my living room and get yourself a new tank haha one of your better scapes for sure  congrats


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

That looks much nicer now!

IMHO, it might be a good idea to trim the tenelus on the right side a bit further from the front glass.. at least the leaning lilaeopsis.

This defenetely is one of my favorite Iwagumi's so far!

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

Thanks Paulo.  

 I'm happy with it to. And to think i nearly ripped it down. The vision, is close to what i imagined which is nice.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> IMHO, it might be a good idea to trim the tenelus on the right side a bit further from the front glass



I think you might be right mate. I'll try it i think.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> This defenetely is one of my favorite Iwagumi's so far!



Cheers mate, this means a lot. I'm tempted to do another gumi after this one.   i just love stone.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

Antoni, i've taken your advice.Thanks mate   

 It might just let the plants 'breath' a bit now. It's not fully grown in on the right, so this cover a little better.





I like better. Though the crypts to the right stick out, so i might get rid of those. Keep the rest.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

The tank looks great Mark and one question where did you get that background it lookd fringin awsome! And it sets the tank off nicely


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> where did you get that background it lookd fringin awsome



It's just 2 bits of card. I plan on having one made up specifically for this tank, which is graduated and doesn't have a join.

The effect in real life is quite something  8)


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

Hi Mark,

it looks better now   When the plants get some grip again it will looks even better!

I cant wait, you to publish an article on aqua photography    Stunning pics, as always!  

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I cant wait, you to publish an article on aqua photography  Stunning pics, as always!



some day soon mate. I'm not really sure what to write though


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

I think the best way, not easier thou   , will be to do it like a journal or photo workshop describing your preparation of tank and equipment, list of equipment you use /the lighting/flashes, triggers, lenses, light boxes, back ligths, background / settings and preferences, post production. Just a how to, based on your experience   

Not trying to be cheeky, just craving to get some tips 

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

good ideas Antoni.   

Thanks mate.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim time*

Here's a close up of the tank


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  random vid*

thats like watching a pirate DVD with people walking past     .could you add some coughing sounds   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  random vid*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> .could you add some coughing sounds  .


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  random vid*

I thought it something wrong with me, tonight


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  random vid*

tank is looking very healthy Mark, i must get over and see it b4 you rip it down. 

p.s Would you say tennelus liked low/mid/high flow?


Andy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  random vid*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> p.s Would you say tennelus liked low/mid/high flow?



The tenellus in the higher flow areas is doing the best mate   

I think in the new yaer, i'll be photographing the tank.

I'm unsure which way to go with background. 

Blue...





or white...





Or i may do both?


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Do both


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

White looks far beter to me  blue just looks too unnatural.

Sam


----------



## Iliveinazoo

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Great looking tank   

Personally I prefer the blue


----------



## chilled84

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

white, As the blue brings the backround close and makes the overall image flat.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

The old 'marmite' thing   



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> white, As the blue brings the backround close and makes the overall image flat.



A good point mate.

I think with the blue, or this particular blue, it doesn't lend it's self very well at the moment. Maybe a little more subtle would work better.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

I'm going with the white too Mark   The blue looks darker than you've used before, or is that just the photo?  The lighter blue from the video looks nice as well, but the white gives it that "ADA" look to me.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

guess i'm the odd one out   ,blue for me   .
is it still the card or the proper background you were going to get ?.


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Hard choice... I love white backgrounds and it looks great in most scapes, but I think the blue works very well in this 'scape... 
Actually, I think it looks very natural, like a meadow on a summers day. http://www.naturefocused.com/photograph ... eadow.html
But you might be right, that a more subtle blue will work even better..
It would be nice to see a full shot with white and blue background, and not just a close-up...


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

IMO the white gives more infinity look! If the blue is lighter it could give a similar look, but I think it will depend on the back light too!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> but I think it will depend on the back light too!



I'm struggling here, but i will get there. 

The trouble is 2 x 200w flash isn't enough to the job properly. I'm trying to use the tank lighting and flash. 

This is an experimental pic. I'm going through many variations of this set up.This particular one didn't work very well.





I'll need to nail it in the next 6 weeks or so. 



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it looks very natural, like a meadow on a summers day. http://www.naturefocused.com/photograph ... eadow.html



great link jek, thanks.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> guess i'm the odd one out  ,blue for me  .





			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm going with the white too Mark



Marmite anyone?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Tricky stuff Mark - I really think you need three 200w lights, 2 to light the tank and one for the background, and I reckon you need at least a couple of feet between the tank and the background so you can nicely light the background.

For me its definitely the white one,  though a paler blue, lit with a subtle central glow would work well.

Good luck with it, tank looks the nuts 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Tricky stuff Mark



with just 2 lights, yes. I've just installed another 54t5 to the rear. It's quite bright now. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> tank looks the nuts



Cheers Tony. If only the rocks were the same colour  :? ...next time.

We need some quality stone in the UK @ good prices.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> We need some quality stone in the UK @ good prices.



Indeed !  I'm about to do a scape with rockery slate from the local garden centre - Â£2.50 each, no matter what size weight, and they've some 10kg+ bits


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Indeed ! I'm about to do a scape with rockery slate from the local garden centre - Â£2.50 each, no matter what size weight, and they've some 10kg+ bits



Awesome mate. look forward to it.


The above stones were 13p per kilo. It was my Bad for scaping the tank a second time, knowing the stones were a different colour. 

Mini landscape rock scape next for me


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

We've got a rock shop down the road with stuff for landscaping. Got some great welsh and cornish stuff. I did my 4' Malawi tank for Â£20. You buy it by the hundredweight  Trouble is, there are very few nano pieces!


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Looking forward for the results of the test.
I think 54T5 will be enough for a back light! Hope it will work well for you, Mark!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Great stuff Mark


----------



## Nelson

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> We need some quality stone in the UK @ good prices.


not wrong   .

rustic slate is quite nice if you can find the right pieces http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&rl ... =&gs_rfai=

sorry,going off topic   .


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*

Mark 

Have you ever tried a grey to white gradient as a background? I think it could look kinda of cool?

What do you reckon?

A


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  blue or white?*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried a grey to white gradient as a background?



No mate. I dont think it would work to be honest...It'd look a little un natural i think. maybe wrong though.

It's been a couple of weeks since the trim, and as usual, tenellus runs circles around you.

Here's how it is at the moment. You can just make out the (bah humbug) christmas tree to the4 right of the shot.





Not long now, and i'll be taking the final shots.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  after trim*

Maturing nicely mate. 

Give us a shout when you're doing final shots; I'd like to help/learn.    

Maybe get a few of us together, if possible?  Same goes for my Iwagumi...


----------



## oliverar

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  after trim*

Looking good


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  after trim*

I really wasn't sure about this at first, but looking at this latest few shots it's showing real quality  The Crypts really add the detail nicely too  Shows how much "vision" I've got


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  after trim*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Maturing nicely mate.



It's getting there mate   



			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> Looking good



cheers oliver.  



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I really wasn't sure about this at first, but looking at this latest few shots it's showing real quality



Cheers Tom, I find iwagumi, or stone layouts are much easier to see further down the road. I wouldn't mind if every scape i did was an iwagumi.


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  after trim*



> I wouldn't mind if every scape i did was an iwagumi.



Same here, but I'm forcing myself away from that! I'd end up only ever using Java Moss!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*

I've added 6 golden gouramis. Once they settle down, they should look OK. until then, I'll keep the rasboras, in case i go off the gouramis and end up deciding on a large shoal of rasboras. 

Here's a few snaps. This will be the Aim for the final bunch of photos. I'll take more time on them of course.














please feel free to comment.


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*

It's superb, Mark! Bold choice of fish. Nice to see something else than the usual "iwagumi species".


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*

Hi Jek. Yeah, their great little things. They'Ve settled in a treat.


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*

They're lovely.  How big are they now? They grow to about 12-14 cm, don't they?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> How big are they now?



about 6cm. 

The tank wont be running long enough for them to get to their proper size.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  The aim for final photos!*

I've lost the 2 weakest gouramis. They were a little 'tired' looking in the shop. Their now in fishy heaven.

The other 4 are fine and very active.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

RIP fish.
Liking your fish choice and prefer the white background. It adds more perspective.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Liking your fish choice



I did initially, though I've gone off them  :? 

I may revert to my old plan of a shoal of platinum/gold tetras...i can just see a 50 strong shoal


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

how are the Gouramis coping with all that flow?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> how are the Gouramis coping with all that flow?



fine mate. It's not as bad as you might think.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking your fish choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did initially, though I've gone off them  :?
> 
> I may revert to my old plan of a shoal of platinum/gold tetras...i can just see a 50 strong shoal
Click to expand...


Something new is always good. Harlequins are too much used these days. You see them everywhere. And me myself had them for the last year. Got bored of them. Tetras is good choice as is guramis. Your scape is very fresh and unique. Dont go the same path as everyone. No to harlequins for me


----------



## Gill

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

did not think you would keep the GG, did not suit the scape. Why not go for something different like Splash Tetras, Very Interesting and Amazing to watch spawn in anything hanging overhead


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Something new is always good. Harlequins are too much used these days. You see them everywhere. And me myself had them for the last year. Got bored of them. Tetras is good choice as is guramis. Your scape is very fresh and unique. Dont go the same path as everyone. No to harlequins for me



Cheers mate. I feel that the scape is a bit different from the 'norm' and for the first time, fish choice is important to me. I rack my brains constantly.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Why not go for something different like Splash Tetras,



interesting...



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Very Interesting and Amazing to watch spawn in anything hanging overhead



The only thing they'd have is a luminaire


----------



## SniperLk

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

Hi,

That's a very nice tank. Could you please share the technical details, I browsed all the pages but I didn't find any recap.. Is it a 120x45x45 ? Optiwhite ? 2x54W ? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				SniperLk said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> That's a very nice tank. Could you please share the technical details, I browsed all the pages but I didn't find any recap.. Is it a 120x45x45 ? Optiwhite ? 2x54W ? Thanks.



hi. Yeah sure.added to first page to.  

*Tank*: 120 x 45 x 45 optiwhite from aquariums ltd
*Lighting*: Arcadia 4 x 54wt5 (running 2 x 54t5)
*Filter*: Aquadistri 1500LPH
*Co2*: pressurised via in line diffuser (2 hours before lights on- 2 hours before lights off)
*Ferts*: EI via spoon (dry)
*Substrate*: Columbo flora base x 5 10L
*Plants*: Aquafleur: e acicularis, lilaeospis; crypt species, and tenellus.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

Tomorrow, or even tonight, i'm going to trim the tank. Tenullus is like a weed now.

I may record it for anyone that interested


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*

here's the pre trim look...ignore the cheapo tree.  

you may notice how high the lights are?...and thats just 2 x 54wt5 for control over the whole tank   





I'll follow this up later.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  pre-trim*

You definitely need a couple of sheep to do the job for you. 
Where's the true English lawn mate? Getting lazy eh? You could get a fine for that! 

Keep up the good work mate, I love the grass, makes me hungry even if I'm a true carnivorous 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  pre-trim*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Where's the true English lawn mate? Going lazy eh?



bored mate, not lazy


----------



## Anubia

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  fishy heaven*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new is always good. Harlequins are too much used these days. You see them everywhere. And me myself had them for the last year. Got bored of them. Tetras is good choice as is guramis. Your scape is very fresh and unique. Dont go the same path as everyone. No to harlequins for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate. I feel that the scape is a bit different from the 'norm' and for the first time, fish choice is important to me. I rack my brains constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go for something different like Splash Tetras,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hi Mark...I've always fancied a large shoal of Gold ring Danio's....(Danio Tinwini).......They wouldn't be such a common choice and are a lively fish that would bring a smile to your current bored outlook.......

I also think it's time you got that manual flymo out bud...enjoy the cutting session.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  pre-trim*



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> ...I've always fancied a large shoal of Gold ring Danio's....(Danio Tinwini).......



i'll check em' out   



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> I also think it's time you got that manual flymo out bud...enjoy the cutting session.



I keep staring at it, wondering how i'm going to cut the whole thing. The foreground is easy, it's the rest of it that's got me thinking. (scratches head)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

OK, it's done  8) 

before i started. i thought it'd be easy ish. It's actually turned into the trim that decides the over all look. I've cut the foreground as per usual, but cut out large clumps of grass at the back and sides, but left other areas. 

I've cut out stray runners of tenellus that were growing around the back and thinned the acicularis a little.

The one thing that disturbs me now...in a big way, is the clump of crypts to the right... They long wrong.

I'll look at the images I've taken, and decide whether to take them out or not...probably will.

This image is directly after trimming and removing cut leaves.

*just replacing image with a better one*
Hopefully the trim has achieved some kind of order in the scape and given it a bit of 'shape' 

Another trim or 2 should just about finish it off.

Shorty, I'll post a short vid of trimming.   

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

images after a water change.   

The pink tinge is from the hagen glo, i've just had to put in...the other just blew.














here's a vid.

The thing that comes into view @ 2.00mins is my belt....


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

Great pics and great vid, Mark. Those Gourami's are great, i know your not keen, but i think they look great in there! 

If you were gonna get rid of all the fish, i personally would put a big group of sunset gourami's in there. In know you're after tetras, but they do suite the scape IMO.


----------



## Tom

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

I didn't realise you could trim the foreground like that - from my experience it just dies, but obviously not!! Is that tenellus all the way to the front now, or still Lilaeopsis? (I think I'm right there was some at the start?!)

Tom


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

Mark

Really great video, especially seeing how you prune the tennelus. As i am about to attack mine  

Trying really hard not to make any gags/jokes about your belt at 2mins........must try not to be rude.......ukaps rules forbid it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Trying really hard not to make any gags/jokes about your belt at 2mins........must try not to be rude.......ukaps rules forbid it



 i didn't even look at the vid until i uploaded it. I blushed   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Is that tenellus all the way to the front now, or still Lilaeopsis?



mainly lilaeopsis mate. From the vid, you can see me cutting just the tenellus. Once established, it's a nightmare! I guarantee, it'll grow 2 inches in 2days! 

Most of the foreground is lilaeopsis.

Ian, i'm at my wits end deciding on fish!


----------



## chrisfraser05

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

still in awe at this tank


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

Nice trim Mark - its taking on a really nice shape now, and won't look too manicured once it grows in again   

Knw what you mean about the right hand crypts - they jump out a bit, maybe nicer with brown leaved crypts in there   

For some reason the vid wont work for me, just opens a new window in Safari with nowt in it.  I'll try Firefox.

Tony ( off to trim mine now   )


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

Great video mate.  

It's easy to take your work for granted these days, with you posting regularly and consistently such high quality stuff.  I, for one, really appreciate it and on behalf of UKAPS, thank you.   

Fish choice is a real tough one in here.  It's a groundbreaking aquascape, and deserves appropriately carefully selected fish.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*



			
				chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> still in awe at this tank



cheer Chris. It's at the stage where it's 'fun' the trimming bit is, for me, as creative as the initial layout part.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Knw what you mean about the right hand crypts - they jump out a bit, maybe nicer with brown leaved crypts in there



There going mate. they just look wrong now.

Hope you got the vid working mate?



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's easy to take your work for granted these days, with you posting regularly and consistently such high quality stuff. I, for one, really appreciate it and on behalf of UKAPS, thank you.



It's no problem mate. ... I do it for the love mate. A tad obsessive maybe, but that's me   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> and deserves appropriately carefully selected fish.



I need to get in a fish shop or 2. When i see the fish, I'll know instantly i think.


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I need to get in a fish shop or 2. When i see the fish, I'll know instantly i think.



Mark - Just thought it worth a mention but one of the best traditional fish shops around our area is Wharf Aquatics, not sure if you have ever been, but they have hundreds of tanks of fish and there is some real rare stuff at good prices. When i want fish this is where i go. 

They are at Pinxton (near Mansfield, basically junction 28 of the M1.) You should get over there, If you do let me know and if i can make it will meet you up there for a coffee!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> They are at Pinxton (near Mansfield, basically junction 28 of the M1.) You should get over there, If you do let me know and if i can make it will meet you up there for a coffee!



sounds like a plan mate. It's not far from me neither.   (rolls the dice...gets 6) now beat that


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

MA @ Crowland, Peterborough, is also excellent for fish.


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are at Pinxton (near Mansfield, basically junction 28 of the M1.) You should get over there, If you do let me know and if i can make it will meet you up there for a coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan mate. It's not far from me neither.   (rolls the dice...gets 6) now beat that
Click to expand...


andyh - takes dice from Mark and shoves it up Marks.............................................................nostril


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

The crypts to the right are gone   looks much better.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  trim of a life time*

here's with the clump of crypts removed. I simply cut them down to the substrate. maybe they'll grow back, i dont know.





You can also see, that the right side of the foreground needs to grow in some more, so maybe my 8 week deadline is not so real, but you know, i'm actually relishing the thought of this tank running a few months, trimming and shaping.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

Hi Mark,

The scaoe looks super  . Can I ask you how did you get the crypts (before you cut them back) grow "compacted" - like in a bush, sorry I'm not good at explaining   

Krish


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

I'm not sure mate. 

The bullosa that you see was planted with just one plantlet. I had just the one pot which i split and planted randomly. 

However, I've found the plants out of the flow, grow bigger than the ones in the flow....dramatically different actually.  

guys, i'm really sorry for the constant posting. I'm close to breaking point with regards to boredom, but then thats what forums are for no?


----------



## bazz

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



> guys, i'm really sorry for the constant posting. I'm close to breaking point with regards to boredom, but then thats what forums are for no?


keep it up i say!
cheers!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

'Crypts grow different in/out of flow'
A lot of people learn from your tips Mark. You make a huge contribution to the society.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				bazz said:
			
		

> keep it up i say!





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> A lot of people learn from your tips Mark. You make a huge contribution to the society.



Thanks guys. I'm sure I'll slow up in the new year.

Edis, looks like I'll be seeing you in the new year   

A couple of vids to close the year with.turn them up to 720 or 1080p   

One question i have.

 what do the gouramis feed on? they go scavenging and their crapping, but i don't feed that often. Also they've cleared the top of my water, slime scum has gone and is now pristine. This happened in an older tank of mine where i had gouramis.

Forgot to add, you can see the new tenellus shoots in the foreground....just 2 days after


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

Amazing Vids. Yes, we will meet soon if you dont mind 
 Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Yes, we will meet soon if you dont mind
> Looking forward to that.



no probs mate. I've told Juri, it'll be cosy but you can stay at mine. A few beers a chat and stuff, should be fun.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> One question i have.
> 
> what do the gouramis feed on? they go scavenging and their crapping, but i don't feed that often. Also they've cleared the top of my water, slime scum has gone and is now pristine. This happened in an older tank of mine where i had gouramis.



anyone?    8)  i notice theres one or 2 experts on here with regards to fish


----------



## Marco Aukes

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> One question i have.
> 
> what do the gouramis feed on? they go scavenging and their crapping, but i don't feed that often. Also they've cleared the top of my water, slime scum has gone and is now pristine. This happened in an older tank of mine where i had gouramis.



Just like most fish they can scrape of algue and an occosional plant leaf here and there. I think because of them returning to the surface for a gasp of air to fill their labyrinths, they disturb it more and therefore stop the slim from forming.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> I think because of them returning to the surface for a gasp of air to fill their labyrinths, they disturb it more and therefore stop the slim from forming.



Thanks marco, i do think though there eating it. now that the surface is clear, they dont go their anymore...interesting

thanks for the info.


----------



## Angus

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

love the tank mark *droool*   i think the gouramis are nice in there, they add some more personality fish wise.


----------



## Marco Aukes

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

Hmm, they do not grab a quick gasp now and than?

Anyways, once they go nuts and wish to start breeding, they will fill your surface with enough garbage again


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> think the gouramis are nice in there, they add some more personality fish wise.



good point mate. Yeah, they kinda make it 'real' or as you put, better, 'personality'



			
				Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> Anyways, once they go nuts and wish to start breeding,



I think that might have started. There's one, that kinda hides in the grass, and then another one comes in and makes a 'fuss' of it...hanky panky maybe. Then, they both come out and swim about. 

I'm warming to the gouramis, certainly.

you cant tell from this pic, but they stand out a treat against the blue.










Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*

I'm conducting a little experiment. 

I've taken out the power head to see what the effects might be.

 The first thing i've noticed over the last few days is, the plants pearl quicker, and the fish are less active. better co2 diffusion? 
and of course, it looks better without it.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  no power head*

I'd be careful with that mate you'll get some nasty detritus build up without flow.
I've been there, nice pearling and then "bam" disaster.  But, well, I could be wrong 
Keep us updated with the experiment.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  no power head*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I'd be careful with that mate you'll get some nasty detritus build up without flow.
> I've been there, nice pearling and then "bam" disaster.  But, well, I could be wrong
> Keep us updated with the experiment.



i'll keep an eye out. 

The amount of pearling is unbelievable


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  crypts removed*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm conducting a little experiment.
> 
> I've taken out the power head to see what the effects might be.
> 
> The first thing i've noticed over the last few days is, the plants pearl quicker, and the fish are less active. better co2 diffusion?
> and of course, it looks better without it.



Watchin with interest! I have recenlty removed a powerhead from one of my tanks and so far with good success, although i have increased the maintenance.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  no power head*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Watchin with interest! I have recenlty removed a powerhead from one of my tanks and so far with good success, although i have increased the maintenance.



I'll keep you informed mate.   

I'm currently playing around with pics to try and find the best look for the images for IAPLC. yes, i may enter this year.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  no power head*

I'm playing around with video. I royal pain in the ass.

so, here's a little clip you may have seen, but I've added 4 pics at the end with a new full tank shot at the end   

There's some nice music to this clip.


----------



## sanj

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Very nice Mark, you are the UKAPS professional.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> you are the UKAPS professional.



Nah mate, there's way better than me on here...There's people actually making money at it! 

I just play around.


----------



## sanj

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Well if this is just playing around, just imagine what you could do.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Well if this is just playing around, just imagine what you could do.



cheers sanj. Nice of you to say.

The opening sky bit, i recorded last year. I always wanted to use it as an opening scene to a vid, now was it's lucky day   

I just recorded the sky, and increased the speed slightly. boosted contrast.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Great vid, Mark!

You definetely have the gift to do it!   

I think that you should keep it on the arty side just as hobby, as otherwise it would not be the same for you..


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Nice one Mark! 

You could use the blue background and make the transition (descent) from the sky to aquarium (you can zoom the sky video 2x to make the transition afterward).

Cheers,


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

You got it Mark, you got it -the flair to dare, well up 
Dave


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

cheers fellas for the support.   

Just going back to the removal of the power heads...DONT DO IT! i'm now going to have to hefty water changes to over come the bad GDA! 

nice experiment though


----------



## schraptor

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Mark,

That inline diffuser you are using, is it a Boyu or UP Atomizer one? Intake or outtake? Any comments on how this is working for you? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> That inline diffuser you are using, is it a Boyu or UP Atomizer one? Intake or outtake? Any comments on how this is working for you? Thanks.



boyu mate, on the intake. 

here's a vid update 



soon, i'll rip it down and do another layout


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Stunning Mark  video quality simply out of this world


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Stunning video, Mark!

I hope you are well now?!

I particularly like the sequience with the rocks reflaction on the water surface!

Cool!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Stunning Mark  video quality simply out of this world



cheers mate. Always trying.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I hope you are well now?!



better mate, thanks. not 100% but getting there.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I particularly like the sequience with the rocks reflaction on the water surface!



Thanks. i should of played on that a little.

Anyway, as rough as i feel, i thought I'd best get the final images out of the way. 

I've got the final tank shot, albeit, average. 

I went with the wide to begin with, then decided on the 50mm. I wished i had the space to use the 135mm   

The tank with no kit in it!   





I cant wait for the next tank!!!!


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

It's a fantastic video, Mark. Very relaxing to look at and beutiful music to!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Thanks Jek. I did have issues with pearling (as you'll see in the vid) i increased the lighting, and in seconds, it was fizzy lemonade. I'd of much rather it be more 'clean' looking. 

Anyway, i think this is the final vid of the tank. I've got my final shots, and now the 'rescape' bug is firmly in my head. 

I really want to play on 'depth' and 'open space'  with the next tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

here's a wide shot.





and a random style shot...


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Looking forward to your new scape very much. I love the kind of scapes with good depth and much open space so I'm sure I'll like it!


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

Cracking pics, as always!

Looking forward to your new scape!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Looking forward to your new scape very much. I love the kind of scapes with good depth and much open space so I'm sure I'll like it!



cheers jek, hopefully i can make you happy  8) 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Cracking pics, as always!
> 
> Looking forward to your new scape!



Thanks my friend. I'm just deciding to use, just stone, or stone and wood. If it were just stone, i wouldnt do it as an 'iwagumi' 

It's going to have graded gravels in the front, which i'm going to spend a lot of time getting right   

The joys eh?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  new video added (short)*

A really beautiful video Mark, super clean shots and great edit with the soundtrack too    A super appropriate way to finish off the scape I think - I look forward to seeing the final shots, and the new scape too.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> A really beautiful video Mark, super clean shots and great edit with the soundtrack too  A super appropriate way to finish off the scape I think - I look forward to seeing the final shots, and the new scape too.



Cheers Tony. I'm starting to get to grips with the video stuff. The music adds so much.

I think i'm flogging a dead horse if i were to do more of the same tank   ...BORING!

The full tank shot, i'm holding to myself, until after the comps. TBH, it's not the best, the fish didn't play ball at all...the gouramis mainly!   As far as the overall layout goes, i'm chuffed to bits with how it looks   

I have considered, taking all the fish out, and getting hold of a shoal of tetras, 40 or 50 maybe, just for a 'one shot' thing, and then send the fish back. I'm sure i know enough suppliers now, to do that and not cost me anything.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> As far as the overall layout goes, i'm chuffed to bits with how it looks



Nice to hear you sate that mate - your usually way too hard on yourself !!



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have considered, taking all the fish out, and getting hold of a shoal of tetras, 40 or 50 maybe, just for a 'one shot' thing, and then send the fish back. I'm sure i know enough suppliers now, to do that and not cost me anything.


Good plan, you should do it if you're not happy with the fish in the final pics - the scape deserves it ! I've a shoal of 30+ black neons to regime if you get stuck 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

Thanks for the offer Tony   , i'll try and source something closer though. 

I keep looking at the final shot, and it's not as bad as i'm making out...i dont think


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I keep looking at the final shot, and it's not as bad as i'm making out...i dont think



I'm quite sure its fine !  Email it over if you want a 2nd opinion.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Email it over if you want a 2nd opinion.



just PM'd you with a low res image  8) be kind mate, please


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

Thanks mark, I think it's bloody lovely mate 

In terms of a competition entry, I know what you mean about the right hand gourami, and I think if you want the best chance in the comps then I'd pull the gouramis out and shoot it again with more harlequinns. If I was to do that, and being purely subjective here, I'd remove the green crypt on the left as it stands out a bit much, and makes the whole left hand side of the scape brighter, which the lighter rock is already doing. If you put a vertical line between the main rocks, there is a bit of difference in weight ( in terms of lunimosity ) between the left and right hand sides which, having read the comments in the IAPLC book, is the sort of thing they might pick up on.

Sorry to put a negative in there, but its what I suspect the judges might say if that is your concern with the final pic.  Having mucked up my final pic for the IAPLC entry last year by leaving it until deadline day and rushing it, I always think the pic could have been better, and therfore the scape could have ranked higher.

Its an excellent scape, your best yet in my opinion, and the photos / vid show it off to the hilt.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

Cheers Tony. Always reliable advice mate   

So, the gouramis have gone, and in there place are 30 harlys, in addition to the 15 or so i have. Just acclimatising them now.


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Cheers Tony. Always reliable advice mate
> 
> So, the gouramis have gone, and in there place are 30 harlys, in addition to the 15 or so i have. Just acclimatising them now.



With competition in mind, I also think it's a good choice that you removed the gouramis. Personally I think they're lovely, but you never know if the judges will like it. More "safe" choice with only small schooling fishes in an iwagumi.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

I will double the opinion for small shawling fish choice! 

Cant wait to see the final shot in the top 10 of IAPLC  !


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> With competition in mind, I also think it's a good choice that you removed the gouramis. Personally I think they're lovely, but you never know if the judges will like it. More "safe" choice with only small schooling fishes in an iwagumi.



true mate.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I will double the opinion for small shawling fish choice!
> 
> Cant wait to see the final shot in the top 10 of IAPLC  !



not sure about top ten mate. The pic just isn't good enough, and for that matter, the rock colours are just wrong. I'm a few years away from such a high ranking   

lighting the aquarium is just a nightmare. i cant get the look i want, never have in the 120cm A 60cm is a different matter. dead easy with 2 lights, not with the bigger tank though...i wish i had a studio with 8 lights!


----------



## Antoni

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

Thank you for the oportunity to see the shot, my friend!

The shot in my humble opinion will do the job, it is perfect and it works for me! The showling rasboras are the perfect match!

I was browsing the winners works from the previous years and I think they have a lot to learn abouth photography in this case!

The only concern regaring the grading will be the color of the stones I must agree. The left side stone is much lighter than the others. 

When I look the scape on a full screen, my eyes bounce firts in the main stone Oyaishi /i will now make myself looks like, I understand those things    / then going left to the second rock in size - "Fukuishi" and then again right to the end, through the smallest rocks "Soeishi" and "Suteishi".  For me this is the perfect example of Iwagumi with some English flavour, which works really fine for me!

I think you should leave it like that and I really hope that it will be judged as it is meant to be!

Wish you great success in the contest!   

Regards

Antoni


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

Thanks Antoni!   

I think i'll live with the revised shot. 

Time to strip down soon.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished*

I'd just like to thank everyone who's contributed to the journal. really appreciated.  8) 

This is now officially over...i hear you breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## andyh

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*



> I'd just like to thank everyone who's contributed to the journal. really appreciated.
> 
> This is now officially over...i hear you breath a sigh of relief!



yeah mark, thank god, you do go on !   (sorry you know me, I cant resist!  )

Mark, I have to say the video is excellent, your best video to date in my opinion. I personally really enjoy the videos as it allows us to visit and explore your tank with out being there! It allows us to see a whole lot more including things like flow which i think so many people still get wrong. Never can have enough!  I think in this video the depth of tank comes to life a lot more than in the pictures.

Nb. Your dosing guidelines seem to be working well on both my tanks! Cheers Buddy!

Andyh


----------



## Ben M

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*

I've been following this journal, and it has been great (especially the pics and vids). I love this style of aquascape, wish I had a spare tank to have a go with lol.

cheers


----------



## JEK

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*

And were's your new journal, Mark? You can't close a journal without starting a new, you know.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*

Your best 'scape yet mate.  Well done. 

Thanks for such a great journal.  The sheer amount of manhours involved in your video and photo processing; I dare not estimate!

And all the best with the IAPLC.  You deserve to do well...  We shall see...


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*

Congratulations and good luck with IAPLC...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Congratulations and good luck with IAPLC...



thanks mate   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Your best 'scape yet mate. Well done.
> 
> Thanks for such a great journal. The sheer amount of manhours involved in your video and photo processing; I dare not estimate!
> 
> And all the best with the IAPLC. You deserve to do well... We shall see...



Again, thanks George.  



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> And were's your new journal, Mark?



soon mate, real soon.   



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> I've been following this journal, and it has been great (especially the pics and vids). I love this style of aquascape, wish I had a spare tank to have a go with lol.



I'll send some crypts when i strip it  8) 

I've send the journal is over, well it is officially, but with very special thanks to Tony swinney, it's to carry on until the weekend. 

Tony has kindly lent me his flash lights, to go with the 2 that i already have, so I'll be doing shoot number 3 in the next few days


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> yeah mark, thank god, you do go on !   (sorry you know me, I cant resist!  )



i'll be going on some more when i start the new journal   love or hate me, i'm here to stay!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*

Getting ready for the big shoot. 

I've pulled the tank away from the wall maybe 3 feet. For some bizarre reason, it looks immense!...very 3d

Here's my little Dan, helping from the other side.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

Good plan - you're gonna love 4 lights !  Nice glow on the back wall   

I'm putting castors on my new cabinet for that purpose   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I'm putting castors on my new cabinet for that purpose



 I'm doing the same thing! industrial type.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

It's all got a bit too much for Dan. He decided how many stupid faces he could pull from behind the tank.   






I'm all good to go now. Just gotta wait for the wife to come back from work and see the tank in the middle of the room, for a day or 2


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

Good luck with that !!!


----------



## Ben M

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  scape finished, journal end!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> pest control said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this journal, and it has been great (especially the pics and vids). I love this style of aquascape, wish I had a spare tank to have a go with lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send some crypts when i strip it  8)
Click to expand...


thanks mate. 

I can't wait to see the final pics of this tank.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

Guess you have a spy there


----------



## alzak

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

Hi

great tank love the scape and healthy plants

can You give me Your dosing as I do have same size tank but my do not look so healthy 

Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> can You give me Your dosing as I do have same size tank but my do not look so healthy



low ish light, high co2, and 2 Tsp kno3 and 1 tsp po4, 0.5 trace. regular water changes



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Guess you have a spy there



yeah   



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the final pics of this tank.



All done mate. Last night was manic getting everything done. needed a second pair of hands really.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Good luck with that !!!



i needed it mate   i tripped all the power in the house, taking the outlet of the filter out of the tank, the hose came off and water went into a socket!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: "Prairie Lands"...  getting ready for the big shoot*

Tomorrow, will see the tank being ripped down.   

It's quite tough actually, as it's looking real nice, even without any care in the last few days, but we must progress.

I may even record the ripping down process for memories.

here's the last you'll see of it...





The crypts are spoken for, and the tenellus is too  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

Ahhh, sod it! may as well start now! took the stones out!

not bad clarity considering I've just pulled all 3 stones out. A little hazy maybe.


----------



## Antoni

Great journal and even greater scape! Will miss it, but will also be waiting for the next one!


----------



## Mark Evans

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Great journal and even greater scape! Will miss it, but will also be waiting for the next one!



Thanks matey. i'm so undecided as to what to do next. I'm considering emulating one of the scenes I've seen down at the woods.


----------



## George Farmer

I always get mixed emotions when tearing down a new 'scape.  A sense of loss, but excitement too.

Looking forward to the next 'scape.  Standard is rising all the time, so no pressure!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm considering emulating one of the scenes I've seen down at the woods.



Now that I'd like to see   Do it


----------



## Antoni

Thats something that I love to see too! Go for it!


----------



## Garuf

I think you should, I miss your wood scapes, they're the pinnacle of your scaping in my opinion.


----------



## Mark Evans

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Now that I'd like to see  Do it





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I think you should, I miss your wood scapes, they're the pinnacle of your scaping in my opinion.



that's interesting mate. I feel my wood scapes are crap, certainly not my string point. Thanks though   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Thats something that I love to see too! Go for it!



A few trips to the woods...again, a few pics and i may see what i can come up with.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> always get mixed emotions when tearing down a new 'scape. A sense of loss, but excitement too.




so true! i'm feeling it now.  :? 

took the fish out, took the stones out, and now i'm up rooting my carpet (cries)


----------



## Ian Holdich

that's a scape in itself Mark!

absolutely stunning! lol only joking. Hats off to you mate. Look forward to the new one, i also like your wood scapes, loved the one with the Angels.


----------



## twg

I'm not sure i'd be able to tear down such a beautiful scape.    

Then again I don't have the ability to produce them so wonderfully and on such a consistant basis  

Out with the old and in with the new as they say. Look forward to the new project and how that evolves!

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## Garuf

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> that's interesting mate. I feel my wood scapes are crap, certainly not my string point. Thanks though


I think it's a personal thing, an iwagumi has to be extremely strong to do anything for me these days, I always find wood scapes more dynamic and inspirational, I find them to have a much more "multilayered", more rich and alive feeling  and aesthetic qualites.
It's all relative though, I've always been a "wood" scaper.

edited to make point more clear.


----------



## George Farmer

Garuf said:
			
		

> an iwagumi has to be extremely strong to do anything for me these days, I always find wood scapes more dynamic and inspirational, I find them to have a much more "multilayered", more rich and alive feeling  and aesthetic qualites.


Wise words, Gareth.

Iwagumi is easy to set-up - probably why they're so popular.  But probably the toughest style to master.  

I've set up 12 Iwagumis now (for me and others), and have only been really happy with one - my latest.

Mark's style is evolving along with his skill, in my opinion.  I'm really looking forward to the next one...


----------



## Garuf

Thanks George, I agree, there's a definite growth from scape to scape and I too will be watching eagerly.

I agree too on the weakness of a scape not being the plants but the scape as a whole, there's so many out there but so few that are breath taking or inspirational. 

I'm starting to judge scapes on their repeat viewing pleasure, I'm often awe struck by scapes but I see the same things in them every time I see then and I don't think I'd ever have one myself. I think, possibly wrongly, that the best scapes are those that you notice things in every time you look at them those with subtleties that charm.


----------



## Mark Evans

Garuf said:
			
		

> I agree too on the weakness of a scape not being the plants but the scape as a whole, there's so many out there but so few that are breath taking or inspirational.
> 
> I'm starting to judge scapes on their repeat viewing pleasure, I'm often awe struck by scapes but I see the same things in them every time I see then and I don't think I'd ever have one myself. I think, possibly wrongly, that the best scapes are those that you notice things in every time you look at them those with subtleties that charm.



i must remember to try harder.   

choice words Garuf, and often things many of us can say, but surely to go with these words, a scape or 2 to back them up would be nice?   

I can be the biggest critique in the world if i wanted....


----------



## Tom

I'll agree with you there Garuf - there are many great scapes on CAU for example, but there are very few with those little fine details that I can go back to and see something different every time. For me, many of Cliff Hui's tank images I could hang on my wall and sit in front of all day finding different details. These are the ones that catch my eye and keep it. 

This one for example: http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&page=view&catid=242&PageNo=1&key=0&hit=1

That's not to take anything away from your scpae Mark, it's an excellent Iwagumi. Better growth and health than I've ever had for sure, I'd be very proud of it! If your scapes keep improving at the rate they are, they I'm looking forward to this next one...


----------



## Garuf

Most art critics don't have works hanging in galleries.
And most students can't afford a couple of hundred £ on stuff they don't need, I'd have all 5 of my tanks up and running if I could!

My comments weren't aimed at you by the way, I very much enjoyed this scape and it gave me pleasure every viewing, I'm largely talking about the scaping community as a whole.


----------



## Mark Evans

The Asians are king, always will be. We, certainly in the UK, dont have what they've got. 

Although for me, some of the CAU scapes are 'overdone' to complex and less natural. A tad over the water to japan, and the likes of amano, the real master, shows us how it should be done.


----------



## Mark Evans

do i really have to sit on FTS for over 3 months?


----------



## Garuf

I think the rule is that it's fine but only if it's not the photo you send them. 

I agree that cau scapes are a bit overworked but I also don't like everything Amano has ever done. I'm starting to think that the eastern block guys are the ones who will rule the world soon, they have an appreciation and reverence of nature much more close to that of the japanese and it really shows in their works. Norbet Sabat's works are amazing as are Maciek Michalski. I don't like all of them, there's a scaper called "octopus" who I appreciate the levels of skill and technical detail but they're overworked so much. I wouldn't ever want to own one. 

I'm very much apposed to the I want to do a mountain so here's a photographic copy of a mountain but again this is all very much subjective, an opinion on art can always only be an opinion.


----------



## Mark Evans

Garuf said:
			
		

> I also don't like everything Amano has ever done



That's an amazing comment, from someone who's just done a nature style aquarium. I think your confusing yourself mate   A little lost maybe, with where you need to go with the hobby.


----------



## George Farmer

Octopus - Slobodan Lazarevic.  One of the best 'scapers in the world in my view.  Again, it's all subjective... 

http://www.akvaristikayu.com/Octopus%20 ... allery.htm

The IAPLC judging panel are quite diverse, which I think is quite fair.  However, only the Top 100 are judged by this panel.  I do not know who shortlists the Top 100, but suspect it's Amano's staff.  

Rarely, if ever, does Amano's no.1 become the Grand Champion.  Peter Kirwan was Amano's no.1 a couple of years ago with his Mountainscape.  That really did set a new trend, even in Asia.  I think that's pretty cool, and it has influenced my 'scaping too.

Also, unfortunately for some perhaps, it is a photography contest.  A very decent 'scape not photographed properly will probably never make the Top 100.

Aquascaping contests fascinate me for so many reasons!

Ask yourself honestly - why are you entering?  

Some like to share their process.  Others are more private.  I am a 'sharer', but there's nothing wrong with being a private 'scaper either, and entering the IAPLC.  I have as much respect for those privateers, as artists, as I do folk that share their work more publicly.


----------



## George Farmer

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't like everything Amano has ever done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing comment, from someone who's just done a nature style aquarium. I think your confusing yourself mate   A little lost maybe, with where you need to go with the hobby.
Click to expand...

Well, I wasn't too impressed with this.  Great photo, but it's not the best aquascape, or fish choice...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... amano.html

Great dialogue, by the way.  I hope you don't mind your thread going off the rails, Mark!


----------



## Garuf

Nope not confused at all. I don't think you have to like every single work someone has done, it's like an album you could have a song you love on the album and a song you're really not bothered by I think it's just the same.

Indifferent:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/3.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/11.jpg

Breathtaking:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery01/20.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery01/11.jpg


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great photo, but it's not the best aquascape, or fish choice...



But then this is another point. 1 maybe, iffy scape (i actually like) out of how many?....thousands probably. Rarely, if you ask yourself deeply, do you see a bad one. 

I think that people, who slate amano, or who say he's " not very good" and there are people that say this, are jealous or just simply dont have the eye for the hobby. Just my opinion.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind your thread going off the rails, Mark!



more activity after the journals finished that whilst it was going   It's certainly turning me into a 'private' scaper


----------



## JohnC

George Farmer said:
			
		

> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... amano.html



Is that really by Amano? It is such an odd layout and the fish are obviously wrong for that tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

quite interesting garuf....

The breathtaking images were 'final shots'

and the indifferent ones were just snaps....

that tells you something no?


----------



## Garuf

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Octopus - Slobodan Lazarevic.  One of the best 'scapers in the world in my view.  Again, it's all subjective...
> 
> http://www.akvaristikayu.com/Octopus%20 ... allery.htm


Yup, entirely subjective, for me FAAO is one of the best in the world, their styles couldn't be more different.
http://translate.google.com/translate?c ... pair=pt|en




> Also, unfortunately for some perhaps, it is a photography contest.  A very decent 'scape not photographed properly will probably never make the Top 100.


 Too true, I'm awful at photography, the dutch comp where every tank is judged in the flesh is much better but logistically impossible. It does raise an interesting point as to who is missing out because they're unable/uninterested in photography.



> quite interesting garuf....
> 
> The breathtaking images were 'final shots'
> 
> and the indifferent ones were just snaps....
> 
> that tells you something no?


Not overly, it was just the quickest gallery I could find without having access to my bookmarks. There's plenty final shoot scapes I'm not that into. 
http://www.adaaust.com.au/gallery/galle ... 01_181.jpg 
For example.


----------



## Tom

There are several Amano "final" photos, paticularly pre-2000ish that I don't like at all, and if I was him with that ability, I wouldn't have published.


----------



## Mark Evans

guys, guys, these scapes you dont like from ages ago, are far btter than what we see on the boards today. 

Amano shares to inspire, and to probably show whats achievble. 

to not like 2 out of 10 scapes is pretty good in my book. 

just look at the ADA italy galleries.

I'm out of this converstaion now, before it turns into a rant. :silent:


----------



## Garuf

I suspect he shares because it makes him lots of £ as much as to better the hobby his photos come out in books not on the internet for free. His reputation as a business man is as strong as it is as a scaper.   

I don't claim to be the best, I don't even claim to be passable, I didn't claim to be as good as amano or that he is bad!

I like to asses on somethings individual merit not on a reputation of it's creator. It doesn't take away from how good the creator is, that was never the claim and there was no jealousy based rhetoric or belittling of his position, he is the worlds best that was never at question here the statement was that not all his works are to my taste, old works or new is irrelevant and to say someone doesn't have an eye for the hobby is perhaps something a bit brash, if they had no eye for hobby then they have no eye for the arts either, if they didn't they wouldn't try and create their own art would they?

Mark I do not wish to argue with you, I respect you as a person an an aquascaper but I don't think we will see eye to eye on this.


----------

